# adding blog to website



## kelzr1987 (May 10, 2007)

Hi

i want to add a blog feature to my website for users to create blogs. I'm just learning so i would like to know the basics what i need to achive this. 

Thank You


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

are you looking to write it all yourself (code) or are you looking for a free service?


----------



## kelzr1987 (May 10, 2007)

hey

thank for the reply
just a service i dont mind paying extra but not really high prices. 

Just so people can create there own blogs on my website is what im looking for 

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use Simple PHP Blog on my site. It's free and installs locally. No databases are needed either so it's vey easy to use.

http://www.simplephpblog.com/


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

Is there an example where the simplephpblog can be found? I might be interested in it also.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd link you to my personal website but I can't get the stupid DNS working...

If memory serves that website does have a few examples and is largely based on the actual weblog software itself.


----------

